# Come rimuovere l'Attak?



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

In breve: mentre riparavo la maniglia di un'anta, ho appoggiato il tubetto sul tavolo (mettendoci sotto un cartoncino). Rimesso a posto tutto, mi accorgo che un paio di gocce sono colate sulla superficie in laminato. Sono appena percettibili, ma se volessi toglierle? Esperienze?


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2015)

Io per un attimo ho pensato che avessi fatto l'insano gesto e avessi riparato da solo il frenulo...


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io per un attimo ho pensato che avessi fatto l'insano gesto e avessi riparato da solo il frenulo...


Noooo un ansioso non lo farebbe mai! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io per un attimo ho pensato che avessi fatto l'insano gesto e avessi riparato da solo il frenulo...


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Credo solo grattando via con qualcosa tipo lametta.
Però visto il tuo periodo fortunato lascerei stare.


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io per un attimo ho pensato che avessi fatto l'insano gesto e avessi riparato da solo il frenulo...


Uh, non ci avevo pensato!


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo solo grattando via con qualcosa tipo lametta.
> Però visto il tuo periodo fortunato lascerei stare.


Ok, proverò a farlo fare a qualcun altro!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io per un attimo ho pensato che avessi fatto l'insano gesto e avessi riparato da solo il frenulo...


:rotfl:Ma che cattiva !!!!


----------



## Nicka (24 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma che cattiva !!!!


Eh ma che ne so io!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In breve: mentre riparavo la maniglia di un'anta, ho appoggiato il tubetto sul tavolo (mettendoci sotto un cartoncino). Rimesso a posto tutto, mi accorgo che un paio di gocce sono colate sulla superficie in laminato. Sono appena percettibili, ma se volessi toglierle? Esperienze?


Ma tu sei una scoperta !!!!  comunque so cazzi a togliere l'attak :singleeye:


----------



## Alessandra (24 Luglio 2015)

Ma poi c'è rischio che grattando, il laminato sotto Rimanga opaco. 
Fai un prova e vedi cosa è meno peggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In breve: mentre riparavo la maniglia di un'anta, ho appoggiato il tubetto sul tavolo (mettendoci sotto un cartoncino). Rimesso a posto tutto, mi accorgo che un paio di gocce sono colate sulla superficie in laminato. Sono appena percettibili, ma se volessi toglierle? Esperienze?


Ma sei sicuro di non essere un discendente di JErome ?


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro di non essere un discendente di JErome ?


Se comincio a pensare di essere particolarmente sfigato (cosa che reputo vera, d'altra parte) mi vengono una serie di associazioni mentali che mi mandano diretto in depressione. Quindi devo riuscire a pensare di essere sì sfigato, ma di discendenza illustre.


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se comincio a pensare di essere particolarmente sfigato (cosa che reputo vera, d'altra parte) mi vengono una serie di associazioni mentali che mi mandano diretto in depressione. Quindi devo riuscire a pensare di essere sì sfigato, ma di discendenza illustre.


Non sei assolutamente sfigato,  è che quando una cosa va storta o si rompe (in questo caso il cosidetto ) poi dopo succedono una serie di inconvenienti a catena.
Sai tipo quando si rompe la tv, poi il pc, poi il frigo...


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sai tipo quando si rompe la tv, poi il pc, poi il frigo...


E speriamo che la divinità malvagia abbia ormai esaurito la sete di sacrificio.


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E speriamo che la divinità malvagia abbia ormai esaurito la sete di sacrificio.


Direi che tu hai abbondantemente dato :rotfl: in merito a "cose rotte"..

Per l'attak non so, io non gratterei, e se poi sul laminato si vedono i segni?
Puoi postare foto?


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Puoi postare foto?




Si noti la penombra crepuscolare rappresentativa del mio umore. La goccia a sinistra ha un diametro di circa 3 mm. Quella a destra è poco più che un velo.


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> View attachment 10614
> 
> Si noti la penombra crepuscolare rappresentativa del mio umore. La goccia a sinistra ha un diametro di circa 3 mm. Quella a destra è poco più che un velo.


"Ritorno al crepuscolo" :rotfl:
Io non faccio testo perché sono una perfettina maniacale ma sì, si vedono. 
Ma hai googlato??


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "Ritorno al crepuscolo" :rotfl:
> Io non faccio testo perché sono una perfettina maniacale ma sì, si vedono.
> *Ma hai googlato??*


Pare esista un solvente apposito, commercializzato dalla stessa ditta che produce la colla. Come fanno, disfano!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Luglio 2015)

Acqua calda...ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2015)

Va lasciato come installazione contemporanea. Di norma con l"attak finisce sempre che mi incollo come non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> View attachment 10614
> 
> Si noti la penombra crepuscolare rappresentativa del mio umore. La goccia a sinistra ha un diametro di circa 3 mm. Quella a destra è poco più che un velo.


Sei crepuscolare ? Sempre più affascinante


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei crepuscolare ? Sempre più affascinante


Vero? Ma già dall'avatar....


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei crepuscolare ? Sempre più affascinante


Grazie!! Dal canto mio, sentirmi crepuscolare vuole anche essere una giustificazione al fatto che la mattina tirarsi fuori dal letto è un Vietnam.


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Vero? Ma già dall'avatar....


Onorato, Khaleesi!


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Onorato, Khaleesi!


Valar morghulis 
Ho finito la 5x09 , domani vedo l'ultima.
Spoilero se scrivo odio Stannis?


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Valar morghulis
> Ho finito la 5x09 , domani vedo l'ultima.
> Spoilero se scrivo odio Stannis?


Valar dohaeris.
Diciamo che lo spoiler è molto modesto! 

PS - Vedila in fretta, l'ultima. A meno che tu non sappia già tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;OavzbaYqcgk]http://youtu.be/OavzbaYqcgk[/video]





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Grazie!! Dal canto mio, sentirmi crepuscolare vuole anche essere una giustificazione al fatto che la mattina tirarsi fuori dal letto è un Vietnam.


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In breve: mentre riparavo la maniglia di un'anta, ho appoggiato il tubetto sul tavolo (mettendoci sotto un cartoncino). Rimesso a posto tutto, mi accorgo che un paio di gocce sono colate sulla superficie in laminato. Sono appena percettibili, ma se volessi toglierle? Esperienze?


vai dal ferramenta e fatti consigliare un solvente adatto per la superficie.   ma se sono appena percettibili,fregatene


----------



## banshee (25 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Valar dohaeris.
> Diciamo che lo spoiler è molto modesto!
> 
> PS - Vedila in fretta, l'ultima. A meno che tu non sappia già tutto.


Sono in procinto di, appena premuto play. Approfitto di esser sola che la mia dolce metà detesta le serie [emoji41]
Cosa hai deciso per l'attak?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In breve: mentre riparavo la maniglia di un'anta, ho appoggiato il tubetto sul tavolo (mettendoci sotto un cartoncino). Rimesso a posto tutto, mi accorgo che un paio di gocce sono colate sulla superficie in laminato. Sono appena percettibili, ma se volessi toglierle? Esperienze?


Non credo ci siano rimedi. Forse potresti cercare di eliminare la colla cercando di grattarla via piano piano.... alla fine dovresti passare quei blocchetti rettangolari "tipo falso legno" che vendono in ferramenta a ricoprire il tutto. La sto sparando eh, poi vedi te. 

Hai capito che intendo per blocchetti rettangolari?


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Cosa hai deciso per l'attak?


Che non c'è fretta.


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai capito che intendo per blocchetti rettangolari?


Secondo te?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Secondo te?



:up:


----------



## banshee (25 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che non c'è fretta.


OT
Jon Snow.........


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> Jon Snow.........



Ehhh??  boh, ma stai bene? 


Monica Bellucci, tzè.


----------



## banshee (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehhh??  boh, ma stai bene?
> 
> 
> Monica Bellucci, tzè.


Stiamo parlando del Trono di Spade :rotfl: m ha capito Giorgio...
Quoto Monica Bellucci come una delle donne più belle del mondo a mio avviso :up:


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> Jon Snow.........


Eh già. Ovviamente potrei abbondantemente spoilerare. Che so cose...


----------



## banshee (25 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh già. Ovviamente potrei abbondantemente spoilerare. Che so cose...


No non spoilerare ti prego  ora inizio i libri..

Cersei farà molto del male a tutti mi sa  :rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> No non spoilerare ti prego  ora inizio i libri..
> 
> Cersei farà molto del male a tutti mi sa  :rotfl:


Ma ti conviene iniziarli proprio ora i libri? Magari prova a fermarti al primo (edizione italiana).

Tu pensa che la Cersei dei libri (come quasi tutte le donne importanti della saga, nei libri) è sostanzialmente diversa, tutto un altro tipo di testa. A volte la cosa la vedi anche nella serie, soprattutto nei confronti con Tywin, ma non è così nitida.


----------



## banshee (25 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma ti conviene iniziarli proprio ora i libri? Magari prova a fermarti al primo (edizione italiana).
> 
> Tu pensa che la Cersei dei libri (come quasi tutte le donne importanti della saga, nei libri) è sostanzialmente diversa, tutto un altro tipo di testa. A volte la cosa la vedi anche nella serie, soprattutto nei confronti con Tywin, ma non è così nitida.


Cioè non è spietata e crudele? 
Io sapevo che Khaleesi nei libri è differente.. 

Comunque detesto Stannis, è stato orribile. Mi ci stavo sentendo male calcola.

Ecco il motivo per cui non guardo gli horror, troppo empatica!


----------



## Bender (25 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non sei assolutamente sfigato,  è che quando una cosa va storta o si rompe (in questo caso il cosidetto ) poi dopo succedono una serie di inconvenienti a catena.
> Sai tipo quando si rompe la tv, poi il pc, poi il frigo...


" se qualcosa può andare male, andrà male"
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legge_di_Murphy


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Cioè non è spietata e crudele?
> Io sapevo che Khaleesi nei libri è differente..
> Comunque detesto Stannis, è stato orribile. Mi ci stavo sentendo male calcola.
> Ecco il motivo per cui non guardo gli horror, troppo empatica!


Tanto lei quanto mamma Stark, nei libri sono molto più oche di quanto non si evinca dalla serie. Ovvero, strategicamente inconsistenti e tendenti a fare cazzate da oche. Il senso è che la vera protagonista della saga è la saga stessa: i personaggi sono semplicemente pedine di eventi trasversali tra il mondo umano e quello magico.

Pure Stannis è un po' diverso, e in ogni caso gli eventi delle ultime stagioni diventano via via meno attinenti a quelli dei libri. Di più non ti dico.

L'horror semplicemente non mi piace, sa di cartapesta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In breve: mentre riparavo la maniglia di un'anta, ho appoggiato il tubetto sul tavolo (mettendoci sotto un cartoncino). Rimesso a posto tutto, mi accorgo che un paio di gocce sono colate sulla superficie in laminato. Sono appena percettibili, ma se volessi toglierle? Esperienze?


acqua calda e sapone. Per altri tipi di colla olio di oliva. Specie per la colla da topi.


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tanto lei quanto mamma Stark, nei libri sono molto più oche di quanto non si evinca dalla serie. Ovvero, strategicamente inconsistenti e tendenti a fare cazzate da oche. Il senso è che la vera protagonista della saga è la saga stessa: i personaggi sono semplicemente pedine di eventi trasversali tra il mondo umano e quello magico.
> 
> Pure Stannis è un po' diverso, e in ogni caso gli eventi delle ultime stagioni diventano via via meno attinenti a quelli dei libri. Di più non ti dico.
> 
> L'horror semplicemente non mi piace, sa di cartapesta.


non riesco ad immaginare Cersei e mamma Stark come due oche :rotfl: sarà interessante leggere..

sto leggendo il primo.

comunque la serie si interrompe così, perchè il caro Martin ancora non ha scritto il seguito....

Stannis lo detesto per la figlia. superstizione e fiducia cieca nelle parole della strega l'hanno portato a compiere un gesto veramente disgustoso e orribile.


----------



## Spot (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non riesco ad immaginare Cersei e mamma Stark come due oche :rotfl: sarà interessante leggere..
> 
> sto leggendo il primo.
> 
> ...


Ieri mi ero decisa a mettere i primi quattro sul kindle (tenendo conto che rimando da un annetto).
Ed è saltato tutto :rotfl:
Sta lettura non s'ha da fare.




Avevo pure finalmente avuto il coraggio di iniziare Infinite Jest.


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ieri mi ero decisa a mettere i primi quattro sul kindle (tenendo conto che rimando da un annetto).
> Ed è saltato tutto :rotfl:
> Sta lettura non s'ha da fare.
> 
> ...


ho iniziato il 1..

la serie l'hai vista tutta? o t'ho spoilerato :scared:?


----------



## Spot (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho iniziato il 1..
> 
> la serie l'hai vista tutta? o t'ho spoilerato :scared:?


Gli spoiler mi erano già arrivati :rotfl:
Tranquilla


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Luglio 2015)

Ok, le macchie di colla sono quasi completamente scomparse, ma è rimasto un piccolo alone più chiaro rispetto al resto dell'essenza di finto ciliegio.

Le opzioni che vedo:

- passare con la spugnetta anche il resto del tavolo per uniformarne la tonalità, e ho qualche dubbio
- aspettare che il tempo sbiadisca l'intera superficie
- evirarmi definitivamente, ma sempre coi pantaloni addosso
- lanciare il tavolo dalla finestra e fare un giro all'Ikea

No, non esiste l'opzione di lasciare l'alone.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In breve: mentre riparavo la maniglia di un'anta, ho appoggiato il tubetto sul tavolo (mettendoci sotto un cartoncino). Rimesso a posto tutto, mi accorgo che un paio di gocce sono colate sulla superficie in laminato. Sono appena percettibili, ma se volessi toglierle? Esperienze?


non ho letto i consigli che 
ti sono stati già dati (troppe pagine) ma
non grattare e non usare solventi
tipo acetone macchieresti il tavolo
vai in ferramenta o colorificio
vendono un apposito solvente per l'attak
creato per rimediare a questi incidenti


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho letto i consigli che
> ti sono stati già dati (troppe pagine) ma
> non grattare e non usare solventi
> tipo acetone macchieresti il tavolo
> ...


Purtroppo parte del danno è già fatta, anche se non grave...


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Purtroppo parte del danno è già fatta, anche se non grave...


ah ho appena letto
sempre in ferramenta o colorificio
vendono dell'olio colorato a seconda
del tipo di legno che ti interessa
lo si passa e si uniforma il colore
però informati bene sul tipo di legno
sul quale devi operare
altrimenti ti consiglio per far sparire 
l'alone di appoggiarci 
sopra un bel soprammobile


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ah ho appena letto
> sempre in ferramenta o colorificio
> vendono dell'olio colorato a seconda
> del tipo di legno che ti interessa
> ...


Non è massello, è un laminato. Funziona lo stesso?


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non è massello, è un laminato. Funziona lo stesso?


con il laminato mi sa di no...
però non sono una esperta informati
in un buon ferramenta


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> con il laminato mi sa di no...
> però non sono una esperta informati
> in un buon ferramenta


Ok, grazie per la dritta!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Luglio 2015)

Altra ipotesi: passare il tutto con spugnetta abrasiva finissima e poi usare uno smalto atossico?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Altra ipotesi: passare il tutto con spugnetta abrasiva finissima e poi usare uno smalto atossico?


Per me tra una settimana non lo vedi più.

Aspetta.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me tra una settimana non lo vedi più.
> 
> Aspetta.


Ok, giuro che per una settimana mi limito a informarmi!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, giuro che per una settimana mi limito a informarmi!


 sei adorabile


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sei adorabile


:bacissimo:


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Altra ipotesi: passare il tutto con spugnetta abrasiva finissima e poi usare uno smalto atossico?


e se poi lo riduci
come un groviera?
peccato che le tovaglie
non sono più di moda
risolvevano tante situazioni


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> e se poi lo riduci
> come un groviera?
> peccato che le tovaglie
> non sono più di moda
> risolvevano tante situazioni


Anche i centrini:carneval:

Però ora ci sono i runner


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche i centrini:carneval:
> 
> Però ora ci sono i runner


i centrini!
ricordo casa di Nonna
ogni soprammobile era adagiato su un centrino
 per non graffiare i mobili (credo)
sai che ne conservo ancora?


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche i centrini


Brrrr!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Brrrr!


Perché hai ignorato i runner?

Comunque usati in modo diverso potrebbero funzionare anche i centrini. Magari rettangolari e sovrapposti.


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2015)

e cambiare il tavolo  ?

o casa, eventualmente


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque usati in modo diverso potrebbero funzionare anche i centrini. Magari rettangolari e sovrapposti.


 rinchiudiamola :sbatti:





Giorgio, sentiammè: mettici sopra una bella pianta e chi si è visto si è visto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Brrrr!


:rotfl:Sui centrini concordo, per quanto nonna mi ha insegnato a farne :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché hai ignorato* i runner*?
> 
> Comunque usati in modo diverso potrebbero funzionare anche i centrini. Magari rettangolari e sovrapposti.


Sono quelle cose un po' orientali che vanno da parte a parte del tavolo? L'alone è relativamente vicino a un bordo "lungo" ma anche un po' in angolo. Posizione subdola.

L'idea dei centrini mi fa ripensare con nostalgia alla vita arboricola.


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e cambiare il tavolo  ?
> 
> o casa, eventualmente


Al tavolo ho pensato. La casa mi piace e son qui da qualche mese soltanto!


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> e se poi lo riduci
> come un groviera?
> peccato che le tovaglie
> non sono più di moda
> risolvevano tante situazioni


Ci ho pensato, alla tovaglia. Ne tengo una solo nella remota ipotesi mi fosse richiesto da mia madre - che me l'ha regalata - di dimostrare di non averla buttata.


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> L'idea dei centrini mi fa ripensare con nostalgia alla vita arboricola.


:rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché hai ignorato i runner?


Sto ripensando al runner. Su Amazon si vedono cose belle. Dovrei trovarne uno un po' più largo dei 40 cm classici, però. E i cuscini per le sedie coordinati, in qualche modo. 

E' un'ipotesi, eh.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Brrrr!


condividerrimo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sto ripensando al runner. Su Amazon si vedono cose belle. Dovrei trovarne uno un po' più largo dei 40 cm classici, però. E i cuscini per le sedie coordinati, in qualche modo.
> 
> E' un'ipotesi, eh.


Prendi il tessuto da Ikea e fatti fare l'orlo in un negozio di cinesi.:up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2015)

io ho una macchietta in un mobile che copro con una manciata di poutpourri colorato e profumato


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2015)

potpourri


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendi il tessuto da Ikea e fatti fare l'orlo in un negozio di cinesi.:up:


Sagace!!

Ma io pensavo a un materiale naturale, o qualcosa del genere. Una volta ne avevo uno in legno, ma era un casino da pulire...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ho una macchietta in un mobile che copro con una manciata di poutpourri colorato e profumato


Ottima idea hai unito l'utile al dilettevole anzi profumevole


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ho una macchietta in un mobile che copro con una manciata di poutpourri colorato e profumato


Se è legno vero ci sono persino i pennarelli apposta per correggere la tonalità.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sagace!!
> 
> Ma io pensavo a un materiale naturale, o qualcosa del genere. Una volta ne avevo uno in legno, ma era un casino da pulire...


 non credo si trovi.
Però da Leroy Merlin hanno nel reparto poster dei piani in vetro serigrafato di varie misure con molte immagini diverse.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ottima idea hai unito l'utile al dilettevole anzi profumevole


ma poi è bello e puoi usare gli aromi e i colori da abbinare.
trucioli vari con fette di agrumi e petali, pezzi di legno profumato , sassi..con gli incensi sono una delle mie manie
quasi più dei foulards


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi è bello e puoi usare gli aromi e i colori da abbinare.
> trucioli vari con fette di agrumi e petali, pezzi di legno profumato , sassi..con gli incensi sono una delle mie manie
> quasi più dei foulards


si, ne uso anche io per profumare gli ambienti :up:  sassi, li aggiungi tu per abbellire, fai delle composizioni ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, giuro che per una settimana mi limito a informarmi!



Trielina. Poi olio di lino rosso


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2015)

si, mi aiuta pure ulisse che trasporta le pietre che gli sembrano più decorative

scherzi a parte faccio composizioni con ogni cosa che mi ispiri: dai rami secchi all'erba





Fiammetta ha detto:


> si, ne uso anche io per profumare gli ambienti :up:  sassi, li aggiungi tu per abbellire, fai delle composizioni ?


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Trielina. Poi olio di lino rosso


Cioè sbianchi tutto e poi ripassi? Sul laminato?!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, mi aiuta pure ulisse che trasporta le pietre che gli sembrano più decorative
> 
> scherzi a parte faccio composizioni con ogni cosa che mi ispiri: dai rami secchi all'erba


Cavolo, Figo ! gusto e manualità, quindi :up:


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Scarterei di cambiare il piano. E' un tavolo espandibile.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scarterei di cambiare il piano. E' un tavolo espandibile.


appiccicare un po' di attak qua e là rendendo il piano un pezzo unico?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cioè sbianchi tutto e poi ripassi? Sul laminato?!



La trielina non sbianca. Anzi normalmente basta quella a togliere l'alone. Prova prima su un pezzo piccolo. Ma é impiallacciato o laminato?


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La trielina non sbianca. Anzi normalmente basta quella a togliere l'alone. Prova prima su un pezzo piccolo. Ma é impiallacciato o laminato?


Laminatino Ikea o giù di lì a occhio.

Potrei provare davvero con la trielina! Mi ispira!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scarterei di cambiare il piano. E' un tavolo espandibile.


Non sono piani. Sono pannelli ideati da mettere dietro il piano cottura se non si mettono le piastrelle o usi simili. Devi vederli per capire ad esempio 
http://www.leroymerlin.it/catalogo/...tampa-su-vetro-black-&-sweet-20x20-35445585-p


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono piani. Sono pannelli ideati da mettere dietro il piano cottura se non si mettono le piastrelle o usi simili. Devi vederli per capire ad esempio
> http://www.leroymerlin.it/catalogo/...tampa-su-vetro-black-&-sweet-20x20-35445585-p


Scusa ma davvero non ho capito come si collega al piano del tavolo (il link d'esempio aiuta poco).


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa ma davvero non ho capito come si collega al piano del tavolo (il link d'esempio aiuta poco).


Neanch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Era per dire che se non si fa un giro non si immaginano le cose che si trovano.


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Era per dire che se non si fa un giro non si immaginano le cose che si trovano.


Istigazione allo shopping!!!!


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2015)

e se entrassi in cucina solo bendato?


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e se entrassi in cucina solo bendato?


Scomodo, considerato che è metà abbondante della mia abitazione. Soprattutto per leggere il forum...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e se entrassi in cucina solo bendato?





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scomodo, considerato che è metà abbondante della mia abitazione. Soprattutto per leggere il forum...


:rotfl:


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scomodo, considerato che è metà abbondante della mia abitazione. Soprattutto per leggere il forum...


e va be' ma se non ti va bene niente...


----------

